# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si te gatuajme

## Foleja_

*Recetat e me poshtme dhe udhezimet jane marrur nga libri " Si te gatuajme" nga Evgjeni Harizi*

--Cfare mund te gatuajme gjate nje jave?
Nje menu orientuese per dreke gjate nje jave  per stinen e dimrit.

*E hene*          1 Supe me perime
                                2 .Patate te furres
                                3.Fruta


menu 2                    1.Fasule jahni
                                2.Sallate me portokalle
                                3.Fruta




*E marte    *      1.Spinaq me veze syza siper
                                 2.Kos ose tatator
                                 3.Fruta


menu 2                     1.Supe  me fidhe
                                 2.Laker e stufuar me salsice
                                 3.Fruta




*E merkure*       1.Supe me veze e limon
                                 2.Qofte ose sallame me patate te ferguara
                                 3.Paluze me fruta


menu 2                    1.Sallate panxhari
                                2.Peshk i ferguar me skordhan patate
                                3.Komposto me fruta





*E enjete   *      1.Kos ose supe
                                 2.Byrek
                                 3.Fruta


menu 2                      1.Mish te skuqur me pure patate
                                  2.Sallate
                                  3.Fruta




*E premte   *       1.Burani me presh
                                   2.Sallate e stines
                                   3.Oriz me qumesht


menu 2                       1.Supe me perime 
                                   2.Kimë me veze e me qepe
                                   3.Fruta 





*E shtune*:        1.Supe me perime
                                 2.Peshk i skuqur me sallate

                                 3.Fruta 


menu 2                      1.Qofte me patate
                                  2.Kos
                                  3.Fruta 




*E diel         *     1.Mish me perime,frikase ose tave Elbasani
                                 2.Byrek
                                 3.Revani ,xupe,ose kek


menu 2                      1.Pilaf
                                  2.Qengj frikase me qepe te njoma ose berxolla te furres
                                  3.Kadaif

----------


## Foleja_

*Sallatat*

  Sallate me patate

Per kete sallate zakonishte perdoren patate te vogla, te cilat bejne shume firo nese qerohen te paziera.Prandaj ato lahen  dhe zihen te paqeruarane uje te valuar dhe kripe per 20-25 minuta.Pasi te jene zier ,kullohen dhe shperlahen me uje te ftohte qe tu hiqet me lehte lekura( duhet te qerohen te nxehta qe te pastrohen me  shpejte dhe te bejne me pak firo):
Patatet e qeruara priten ne forme rrethi dhe vendosen bukur ne pjate.Ketyre u hidhet qepe e grire  ne forme gjysmerrethi ,krip,piper i zi,vaj,uthull dhe ne fund magdanoz i grire holle.


per 4-5 persona duhen:
patate 1 kg
vaj4-5 luge gjelle
uthull 3 luge gjelle
qepe nje kokerr e madhe
krip
biber i zi dhe magdanoz









Sallate me speca te pjekur

Per kete sallate zgjidhen speca te medhenje me tul,piqen ne zjarr te ngadalshem dhe pasi te jene pjekur u hiqet cipa dhe farezat.Priten ne forme rripash ,pastaj bendosen ne pjate  u hidhet vaj,uthull,kripe,majdanoz dhe hudhra te shtypura sipas deshires.Hudhera edhe mund te mos perdoret.


Per 1 kg  speca duhen:
vaj4-5 luge
uthull 2-3 luge
hudhra nje kokerr
kripe
piper sipas deshires.

----------


## Foleja_

*Sallate me patellgjane te pjekur*


Zgjidhen patellxhane te medhenje dhe te trashe , ngjyre  violete dhe te bute.Piqen te paqeruar,pastaj u pastrohet lekura dhe tuli u grihet  holle me thike  ose kalohet ne makine,per tu bere pure.Se bashku me patellxhenet e pjekur ne makine  mund te kalohen edhe disa kokrra domate me tul dhe speca te pjekur.Masa e pergaditur  vendoset ne nje ene prej porcelani ose balte  dhe duke e perzier me luge druri shtohen hudhra te shtypura,vaj ulliri i cili permireson shume shijen dhe shtone kalorite e sallates.Kjo sallate eshte e laverdishme te gatuhet ne familje sepse mund te pregaditet ne sasi te medha dhe te ruhet ne frigorifer.Kjo sallate mund te pregaditet  edhe pa i shtuar  perberesit e  mesimperm dmth  mund te behet thjeshte me patelgjane, vaj, uthull dhe hudhra.

Per 1 kg patelgjane  duhen:
speca 200-300 g
domate 1 kokerr e madhe
vaj5-6 luge gjelle
uthull4-5 luge
hudhra 2 kokrra
kripe
piper
majdanoz sipas deshires.


*Sallate me portokalle*

Portokallet qerohen nga lekura ose jo,priten ne feta,vendosen  bukur ne pjate,u hidhet pak sheqer e vaj ulliri.Kjo sallate behet  edhe e perzier me ullinj.

Per 4-5 persona duhen
portokalle 4-5 kokrra masatare
vaj2-3 luge gjele
sheqer 1-2 luge gjelle

----------


## Foleja_

*Sallate e perzier dimerore* 


Patatet ,karrotat  dhe panxhari zihen vec e vec,pastrohen dhe priten ne feta te barabarta.Kastravecat turrshi ose lakrat priten ne copa te vogla,perzihen se bashku u shtohet qepe e grire holle ,krip,vaj ,uthull


Per 8-10 persona duhen:
patete  4-5 kokrra
karrota  6-7  cope
panxhar 3-4 kokrra
kastraveca  3-4 copa
qepe 1 kokerr
5-6 luge vaj
uthull 2-3 luge
kripe



*Sallate me ullinje*

Ullinjet shperlahen,vendosen ne pjate , u hidhen siper preshi i grire ne forme rrethi ose qepe te perziera me majdanoz te grire holle.Ne fund shtohet vaj,leng limoni ose limon i grire ne feta, ne mungese pak uthull.

Per 4-5 veta duhen:
ullinj 2 filgjan caji
presh( te bardhat) 1 cope mesatare ose qepe 2 kokrra mesatare
vaj 2-3 luge gjelle
limon 1 /2 kokerr mesatare
ose uthull 2-3 luge gjelle
majdanoz.

----------


## PINK

> =Foleja_][B]Sallate me patellgjane te pjekur


Sallate me patllixhane me pelqen , kur behet tamam . 





> *Sallate me portokalle*
> 
> Portokallet qerohen nga lekura ose jo,priten ne feta,vendosen  bukur ne pjate,u hidhet pak sheqer e vaj ulliri.Kjo sallate behet  edhe e perzier me ullinj.
> 
> Per 4-5 persona duhen
> portokalle 4-5 kokrra masatare
> vaj2-3 luge gjele
> sheqer 1-2 luge gjelle


[/QUOTE]


Kurse per kete se dija qe ekzistoka sallate me portokalle , ne fillim e mora thjesht per sallate me fruta , por me vaj ? :kryqezohen:

----------


## ChuChu

> *Sallate me portokalle*
> 
> Portokallet qerohen nga lekura ose jo,priten ne feta,vendosen  bukur ne pjate,u hidhet pak sheqer e vaj ulliri.Kjo sallate behet  edhe e perzier me ullinj.
> 
> Per 4-5 persona duhen
> portokalle 4-5 kokrra masatare
> vaj2-3 luge gjele
> sheqer 1-2 luge gjelle


Ne (ime më dhe une) e bejme me vaj ulliri, kripe, qepe e ullinj. Shume e shijshme del.  

Ndersa "celesi" i sallates me patate te ziera (te vogla) eshte limoni. Sa me shume, aq me mire.

----------


## Foleja_

*Tarator me kastraveca*

Ne nje tas hidhen kastravecat te grire holle ( mundesisht ne rend eme vrima te medha), shtohen hudhra te  shtypura me kripe dhe perzihen  me nje pjese te vajit.Ne nje ene rrihet koso, hollohot me pak uje te ftohte dhe hidhet pak e nga  pak ne tasin me kastraveca.Ne qoftese kosi nuk eshte shume i tharte, shtohet pak leng limoni ose uthull.Ne fund taratori rregullohet me vaj ulliri, koper te grire holle dhe sipas  deshires piper te zi.Ne mungese te kastravecace taratori mund te pregaditet  me speca te pjekur  ose kungulleshka  te ferguara. Per kete specave  u hiqet cipa pas pjekjes dhe priten ne  kubik te vegjel.

Per  500 g kos  duhen:
kastravec nje cope mesatare ose kunguj 2 cope
hudhra disa thelpinje
vaj 3-4 luge gjelle
uthull sipas deshires
kripe
piper  e koper.



*Zenia e kosit* 

Qumeshti  valohet  dhe lihet te ftohet sa te duroj gishti.Hidhet ne ene,shtohet fara e perzier  me pak qumesht( 1 luge gjelle kos per 1 l qumesht) dhe mbulohet ne  vend te ngrohte per 2-3 ore.
Ne stinen e veres ena  mund te futet ne qese plastmasi dhe te lihet pa u mbuluar.Kosi behet i tharte  kur qumshti zihet i nxehte  dhe hidhet shume fare kosi.

----------


## ChuChu

> *Sallate me ullinje*
> 
> Ullinjet shperlahen,vendosen ne pjate , u hidhen siper preshi i grire ne forme rrethi ose qepe te perziera me majdanoz te grire holle.Ne fund shtohet vaj,leng limoni ose limon i grire ne feta, ne mungese pak uthull.
> 
> Per 4-5 veta duhen:
> ullinj 2 filgjan caji
> presh( te bardhat) 1 cope mesatare ose qepe 2 kokrra mesatare
> vaj 2-3 luge gjelle
> limon 1 /2 kokerr mesatare
> ...


Ti harroke me kryesoret....po rigonin ku e le qe eshte nder me te rendesishmit?  :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

> *Tarator me kastraveca*
> 
> Ne nje tas hidhen kastravecat te grire holle ( mundesisht ne rend eme vrima te medha), shtohen hudhra te  shtypura me kripe dhe perzihen  me nje pjese te vajit.Ne nje ene rrihet koso, hollohot me pak uje te ftohte dhe hidhet pak e nga  pak ne tasin me kastraveca.Ne qoftese kosi nuk eshte shume i tharte, shtohet pak leng limoni ose uthull.Ne fund taratori rregullohet me vaj ulliri, koper te grire holle dhe sipas  deshires piper te zi.Ne mungese te kastravecace taratori mund te pregaditet  me speca te pjekur  ose kungulleshka  te ferguara. Per kete specave  u hiqet cipa pas pjekjes dhe priten ne  kubik te vegjel.
> 
> Per  500 g kos  duhen:
> kastravec nje cope mesatare ose kunguj 2 cope
> hudhra disa thelpinje
> vaj 3-4 luge gjelle
> uthull sipas deshires
> ...


I can't help it...lol. Gjithashtu per "crunch", mund t'i shtosh dhe arra te prera jo holle.

Une kur bej tarator ose tzaziq, kosin e holloj me qumesht dhe jo uje.

----------


## Foleja_

Kuqalashja 

Keto  nuk jan receta te miat por si thash me larte jane te marrura nga Evgjeni   Harizi   ne botimin " Si te gatuajme". :Lulja3:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Ne (ime më dhe une) e bejme me vaj ulliri, kripe, qepe e ullinj. Shume e shijshme del.


kuqalashja edhe un ket kom honger osht sh e mir

----------


## Foleja_

> Ne (ime më dhe une) e bejme me vaj ulliri, kripe, qepe e ullinj. Shume e shijshme del.  
> 
> .


 Do e provoj edhe une gjithsesi , duhet te jete vertete e shijeshme.

----------


## Foleja_

* SUPAT * 
Supat zakonisht pregaditen me leng mishi ose pule.Mund te perdoret edhe uji ku jane zier makaronat,patatet, spinaqi dhe barishtat e  tjera,sepse keto lengje jane te pasura  me lende extraktive,kripera minerale dhe lende te tjera ushqimore te vlefshme per organizem.Supat duhet  te jepen  gjithnje te nxehta ,jo me pak se 80-85°

* Supe orizi me veze  dhe limon*

Ne lengun e mishit ose ne uje te valuar hidhet orizi i lare e i pastruar dhe kripa, e lihen te ziejne ne zjarre  te ngadalte rreth 30 min.Ne fund supes i shtohet pak lekure limoni e grire ne rende, i jepet nje vale, hiqet nga zjarri dhe pas 5-6 min rregullohet me te verdhen e vezes.Per kete, ne nje ene porcelani hidhet e verdha e vezes,rrihet mire duke e rrahur i shtohet leng limoni ose limontoz i tretur ne uje dhe pak e nga pak leng supe.Ne fund sipas deshires rregullohet me majdanoz te grire holle dhe piper te zi.

Per 4-5 persona duhen:
leng mishi 1.5 litra
oriz 4 luge gjelle
gjalpe 50 g ose 1 luge gjelle
e verdhe e vese 1
limon 1/2 kokerr
majdanoz
krip dhe piper i zi



*Supe me perime*

Patatet ,karrotat,kungulleshkat,selinoja dhe  mashurkat e njoma pastrohen e priten ne copa kubike mesatare.veq pastrohen bizelet e njoma  kokerr.
Ne tenxhere me yndyre kaurdiset qepa,shtohen karrotat,kungulleshkat,selinoja.Pas kaurdisjes shtohen domatet e fresketa te grira grira holle ose pak salce.Ne perimet e kaurdisura hidhet leng mishi ose uje i valuar dhe marrin valen,shtohen zarzavatet e tjera simpas kohes se zierjes, ne fillim mashurkat  e bizelet pastaj patatet .Supa lihet te zihet 15-20 min dhe rregullohet me kripe,piper, flete dafine , majdanoz te grire holle.Ne rast se bizelet e mashurkat nuk jane shume te njoma ato me pare duhet te zihen ne uje te valuar per dia minuta e pastaj ti hidhen supes.

per 4-5 persona duhen:
leng mishi ose uje 1.5 litra
patate 2-3 kokrra mesatare
 karrota 3-4 cope
kungulleshka 1 cope
bizele kokerr 1/2 gote
mashurka 8 cope
selino 1 kokerr
yndyre 1 filxhan kafeje
qepe 1 kokerr
domate2-3 kokrra ose salce gjysme luge,
krip,piper, majdanoz,dafine.

----------


## Poeti

Foleja_

Qenke bere nje amvise e zonja keto kohet e fundit, pergezime.
Une nuk di ndonje reqete per gatuarje, por do te haja me deshire keto gjellera dhe supa qe ke pershruar ti ketu. 
 Por ta them te drejten ca gjera qe shkruan te perdoren per pregaditje nuk po i marr fare vesh se cka jane, ahahhaahhahah, por besoj se jane te shijshme per tu ngrene...

----------


## Foleja_

Poeti   :buzeqeshje: 



*PETULLA*

*Petulla me kos*

Ne nje tas porcelani  ose plasmasti hedhim veze,kos,kripe dhe pak sheqer(sipas deshires mund te vihet edhe yndyre) rrihen mire dhe shtohet mielli i perzier me pak sode.Brumi ne kete rast eshte gjysme i trashe.Ne tigab hidhet pak yndyre (1/2 luge gjelle) dhe kur yndyra te jete nxehur hidhet brumi (nje luge gjelle per cdo petull).Largesia  nga njera petull tek tjetra duhet te  jete 3-4 cm sepse gjate skuqjes brumi hapet.Petullat  skuqen nga njera ane  dhe pastaj kthehen nga anan tjeter.Pasi te jene skuqur mire vendosen ne pjate,sperkaten me pak gjalpe dhe mund te perdoren  keshtu sic jane ose me sheqer,mjalte, recel,kos ,qumsht,caj.. sipas deshires.

per 4-5 persona duhen:
miell 2 gota uji
kos 1 gote uje
veze 1 kokerr
kripe
sheqer 1 luge kafeje
sode 1 /2  luge kafeje
vaj 2 flxhane kafeje



*Petulla te mbushura*

Mielli i situr perzihet me sode, ne mes te tij hapet nje grope ku hedhim vezet ,uje,kripe,pak sheqer,kos , vaj.Ne mungese  te kosit  mund te hidhet uj me pak limontoz.Duke filluar perzierjen nga mesi,zihet nje brume pak me i forte se ai i petullave  qe permendem me larte  ,por jo edhe shume i forte.Brumi nuk duhet te punohet shume qe  te mos ulet dhe te mos behet elastik.Brumin e ndajme ne dy pjese,seciles i jepet forma e bastunit dhe pritet ne copa rreth 50 g.Cdo cope punohet ne forme topi dhe hapet  ne pete te rrumbullaket , ne tavolinen e sperkatur me miell.Ne mes te petes vendoset mbushja(1 luge gjelle) e cila mbulohet duke e palosur peten per gjysme.Anash shtypet me gisht , permbyset me palosjen poshte  dhe shtypet pak nga siper  duke i dhene forme vizake.Keto vihen  mbi nje tavoline te sperkatur me miell.
Ne tigan  me pak yndyre  te nxehte  vendosen  petullat  njera prane tjetres,pasi skuqen nga njera ane  kthehen nga ana tjeter.Petullat e  skuqura vendosen ne tas dhe mbulohen me pecete te palosur ne trish apo katersh  me qellim qe te zbuten pak.
Mbushjen e ketyre petullave  mund ta bejme me marmelade, me molle te grire e te perzier me sheqer e pak kanelle, me mish te grire  te skuqur bash me qepet,krip,piper ose me qepe e veze te ziera.Per keto te fundit  qepet e njoma grihen holle dhe skuqen  te mbuluara  me kapak  deri sa te zbuten,hiqen nga zjarri dhe perzihen me veze te ziera te grira holle,krip , piper dhe koper.



per 4-5 persona duhen:
 miell 3  filxhane caji
kos 1/2 filxhan caji
veze 1 kokerr
sheqer 1 luge kafeje
sode 1/2 luge kafeje
vaj 1 filxhan
kripe

Per mbushje

 qepe 500 g
veze 2 kokrra
vaj per skuqje  4-5 luge gjelle
kripe
piper
koper


Shenim:Petullat e mbushura ,ashtu si petullat e zakonshme   eshte mire te behen me maje birre.Ne mungese te saj   brumi pregaditet edhe me kos e sode  dhe petullat fergohen afersisht si me maja.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Si te gatuajme thote: Po mer 2 kokrra vez skuq ca patate edhe ja hodhe hallit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Angel

Ketu po bashkoj disa receta me mish te grire .



*Biftek me mish të grirë* 


Mishi duhet të pastrohet nga cipat dhe damarët. Më pas pritet në copa të vogla dhe kalohet ne makinë, bashke me dhjame derri ose lope. I hidhet kripe, piper, pak uje dhe duke e perzier formohet nje mase, nga e cila përgatiten cope ate rrumbullakta e te sheshta me trashesi gati 2 cm, dhe skuqen ne tigan me yndyre te nxehte nga te dyja anet.Shtohen qepet e grira ne forme rrethi dhe here pas here perzihen.Pasi bifteket skuqen, vendosen neper pjata se bashku me qepet.Si garniture mund te vendosen patate ose perime te tjera te ziera. 

Për 4-5 persona duhen: 

- mish i grire 

- 50 gr dhjame 

- 1 falxhan kafeje me uje 

-4-5 kokrra qepë 

-3-4 luge gjelle yndyre 

- kripe dhe piper i zi 




*Role me petë* 



Per role preferohen petet e pergatitura nga brumi sfoliat, por mund te perdoren dhe pete byreku. Mishi grihet ne makine bashke me qepen dhe perzihet me veze, spec djeges, majdanoz ose nexhenik, hudhra, kripe, piper. Me pas nga brumi hapet nje pete me diameter 25 cm, duke e llogaritur per nje kilograme mish te grire. Nese pergatitet me brume sfoliat, ne gjysmen e kohes se pjekjes lyhet siper me te verdhe veze, te holluar pak me uje.Ndersa po te pergatitet me brume byreku, hapen dy tre pete, sperkaten me lyre dhe piqen. Roleta pergatitet dhe me racione. 

Per 1 kg mish te grire duhen: 

-2 kokrra qepe 

- 3 kokrra veze 

- 1 tufe majdanoz ose 5-6 gjethe nenexhik 

- spec djeges, kripe, piper 

- hudhra 



*Qofte të mbushura me bizele* 



Mishit te grire i hidhet kripe, majdanoz, piper, veze, pak uje dhe perzihet.Ne nje ene më vete merren bizelet e ziera dhe u hidhet kripe, koper, veze te ziera te prera ne kubike, dhe djathe i therrmuar. Mishi i grire hapet ne nje leter formati te pudrosur me miell, vendosen bizelet dhe mblidhet ne forme rolete, qe shtypet pak qe te marre forme, lyhet me miell dhe skuqet. Pjata sherbehet me patate te skuqurae feta limoni, ose me garnitura te tjera me perime. 

Per nje person nevojiten: 

-150 gr mish i grire 

-1/4 e kokrres se vezes per mishin 

-2 luge gjelle uje 

-majdanoz, piper, kripe 

-pak miell per pudrosje 

*Qofte te vogla (kinele)* 


Grihet mishi me qepen ne makine.Hidhen veze, kripe, piper, majdanoz i grire holle, spec djeges duke krijuar një mase qe me pas punohet.Nese kjo mase eshte e forte i hidhet pak uje.Ndahet masa ne qofte te vogla, te cilat zbukurohen me dege majdanozi dhe u vihen kruajtese dhembesh. 

Perdoren për ditelindje ose koktejle ne familje: 

Per nje pjate me 15-20 cope perdoren: 

-600 g mish te grire 

-1 kokerr qepe mesatare 

-1 tufe majdanoz 

-4-5 luge gjelle me miell 

-vaj per skuqje 

-piper, kripe 

-spec djeges 



Ju befte mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elona86

si te gatuaj pizzat

----------

